# Decembers tractor of the month winner.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We searched high and low for a tractor within our ranks that had a Christmas theme, and this Simplicity by Argee was as close as we could get. Thank you Argee and staff of tractorforum.com for your contribution for this months winner and Merry Christmas! 

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/simplicity-garden-tractor-116.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats Argee....edro:


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Argee! As part of our deal with AGManuals.com you will get your choice of manuals from their selection. 

I will be on contact with the details. 

Congrats!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Argee. nice unit!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Agree...she indeed a beauty,


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Gratz Agree. Good looking little work horse u got there.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

:cheers: Congrats Argee !!.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice tractor Argee She still looks new


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats Argee, looking good


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations Argee! :friends:


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice tractor and Congrats!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you fellas!


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice tractor!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Just love that old iron.. Very nice unit you got there. Congratulations


----------

